# MusclePharm Assault Negative Reaction



## mrdubbz (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm just curious if anyone else has had this experience. I've taken Musclepharm Assault for about two months and then I stopped taking it. I noticed that the next few days were hell. I was extremely tired and had some horrible headaches. My water intake was pretty good both during and after taking the product. I would like to cycle off everything that i've taken which isn't much (Assault, MP Creatine). How do I accomplish this in the future without going through this situation?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 4, 2014)

Taking a look at the ingredients I would say its just a reaction to not having the stims in yah. I get that way also the first couple days/weeks kinda run down, headaches while training red eyes,  after cutting out preworkouts or fat burners etc (stims)  It will go away pretty quickly no worries bud. 

Man I miss craze and detonate. I swear the next otc stim I find that works well I am buying in bulk. I just started my cut and when I went to get my go to stims there ****ing taken off the market b/c they had "meth" in them WELL YAH THEY WORKED I figure something in there is kicking ass I wasn't worried about that or Y would I use it in the first place ?? ok rant off


----------



## mrdubbz (Jan 4, 2014)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Taking a look at the ingredients I would say its just a reaction to not having the stims in yah. I get that way also the first couple days/weeks kinda run down, headaches while training red eyes,  after cutting out preworkouts or fat burners etc (stims)  It will go away pretty quickly no worries bud.
> 
> Man I miss craze and detonate. I swear the next otc stim I find that works well I am buying in bulk. I just started my cut and when I went to get my go to stims there ****ing taken off the market b/c they had "meth" in them WELL YAH THEY WORKED I figure something in there is kicking ass I wasn't worried about that or Y would I use it in the first place ?? ok rant off



I was thinking of trying JYM by Jim Stoppani since all of the ingredients are listed. Everyone else seems to have their proprietary blends and i'm not sure what's in there. Don't want to be mistakenly taking something that could do damage to my body.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 4, 2014)

mrdubbz said:


> I was thinking of trying JYM by Jim Stoppani since all of the ingredients are listed. Everyone else seems to have their proprietary blends and i'm not sure what's in there. Don't want to be mistakenly taking something that could do damage to my body.



The ingredients are listed even in proprietary blends. They just don't tell you the amounts.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 4, 2014)

mrdubbz said:


> I was thinking of trying JYM by Jim Stoppani since all of the ingredients are listed. Everyone else seems to have their proprietary blends and i'm not sure what's in there. Don't want to be mistakenly taking something that could do damage to my body.




It does look good post up your findings if you give it a shot I would be interested how it works 

I am currently using hpn p3 you will like this one also if your into knowing exactly how much and what's in it. Nothing but good stuff "safe for sport" In my opinion there's really no pop to it other then the initial come on, but I am spoiled from craze I think .


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 5, 2014)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Taking a look at the ingredients I would say its just a reaction to not having the stims in yah. I get that way also the first couple days/weeks kinda run down, headaches while training red eyes,  after cutting out preworkouts or fat burners etc (stims)  It will go away pretty quickly no worries bud.
> 
> Man I miss craze and detonate. I swear the next otc stim I find that works well I am buying in bulk. I just started my cut and when I went to get my go to stims there ****ing taken off the market b/c they had "meth" in them WELL YAH THEY WORKED I figure something in there is kicking ass I wasn't worried about that or Y would I use it in the first place ?? ok rant off


Yea it's a damn shame man.....Whenever something really works for once it gets banned! F**king sucks..On the other hand tho I have always had success with N.O.Xplode.lol. Seriously love this stuff.


----------

